# LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bowling



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

SAS gatherings in the LA area are normally pretty elusive, but a couple recent ones have been fairly successful. So let's be proactive and continue the streak! I'd like to meet at least once more before school resumes next week, so I'm hoping some of us can hang out again, keep the momentum rolling, and make future gatherings more likely.

I know it's somewhat of a short notice, but would anyone be interested in meeting at Whittier Narrows recreational park this Saturday, June 9? I know some people--including SAS royalty--from the previous LA gathering thread have already expressed interest, and it would be cool if some more could join the fun. We could have a bbq/potluck! Bring your foods to bbq, or your pre-prepared foods to share, or nothing at all! But definitely please bring an appetite. Up until tennis, most of us from the previous meeting were too anxious to eat, but hopefully that'll change this time.

If I can find my inexpensive, plastic badminton net, we could set that up as well to hit a couple rallies. I also have a frisbee we could throw around. Or if you like, we can sit and play board games or cards and gamble with change. or we could gamble with our faces or bladders: if you lose, everyone gets to smudge your face with powder or lipstick or charcoal or whatever; or you have to down a cup of water...anything, really, to make it interesting and playfully humiliating lol: "Haha look at him run to go pee again!" Whatever the case, it should be light-hearted and friendly.

Whittier Narrows is a pretty scenic area. We could rent some mini boats and explore the lakes, or just walk around, breathe the fresh air, and feed the animals. We could also rent some family bikes, split into teams, and race around, or just use them to explore the area. Below you'll see some pictures I took of the place about a year ago.

In the evening, if we're not too worn out, we could drive to a nearby bowling alley, gamble some more, pee some more...whatever. Or if it's too late by then, we could just call it a day and hope to meet again in another gathering in the future.

Anyway, if you're interested, let us know. I'll give you my number if it looks like this will happen. It should be pretty fun.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going.


----------



## latin_maverick (May 15, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

Sounds like a lot of fun!

How far away is it from West L.A?

I'm a pretty good tennis player BTW :yes


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm from west la too. I think it's about 35 minutes without traffic congestion from here.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



latin_maverick said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> How far away is it from West L.A?
> 
> I'm a pretty good tennis player BTW :yes


I'd say about a 30-40 minute drive. But here's a map and address: http://upcoming.yahoo.com/venue/13235/

Actually, don't pay attention to the star on the map. You'd have to exit south on Rosemead Blvd., and then make a left onto the park at Legg Lake. You'd see a big sign. I really hope you can make it!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

im in. i have a deep water phobia so no boat rides for me. i'll take pics of you all on them though

how about getting a tattoo?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I wanna get a tattoo


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

In reviewing my old park pics i discovered one of this tree I designated as the SAS Tree more than a year ago:









I guess that's kinda like a tattoo.

I wonder where that is now though. I forget which tree. Maybe we can look around for it hehe. jk. but yeah it's there somewhere.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

I'm going!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> I wanna get a tattoo


lets drag everyone to get one. or at least SpesVitae



SpesVitae said:


> In reviewing my old park pics i discovered one of this tree I designated as the SAS Tree more than a year ago:
> 
> I guess that's kinda like a tattoo.
> 
> I wonder where that is now though. I forget which tree. Maybe we can look around for it hehe. jk. but yeah it's there somewhere.


sweet. you remember the general area?

are we going with the BBQ? i could bring something to eat


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna get a tattoo
> ...


What?! Lol why me?!? I'm too chicken to get a tattoo. :hide like that, see.

But speaking of chicken, I guess I could bring some chicken...well, I have chicken breasts from Costco so I hope those don't turn out too dry. I really don't know what we should do about the food thing. So you guys wanna just bring already-cooked/prepared food, or should we actually bring stuff to bbq, or both? What are your suggestions? Anything should be fine, really, so long as y'all eat something! I've never bbq'ed on my own before, so are any of you good at that? I think it just involves buying some charcoal, lighting it, and then putting the meat over the grill, right? lol

I guess I could also bring some watermelon, corn and maybe some salad. Oh, and I've been wanting to show off my tofu pie. Sounds intriguing eh?

Also, if you have any boardgames, feel free to bring those along, too.

Oh yeah...I have a general idea of where the tree is, but there are probably some 30-40 trees in that general area.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

:dd


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

i can bring some meat too. i dont know how to grill either though. is there anyone who does?

hmm the more i think about going, the more anxiety i get


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



Gumaro said:


> i can bring some meat too. i dont know how to grill either though. is there anyone who does?
> 
> hmm the more i think about going, the more anxiety i get


Yeah I notice that thinking about these gatherings too much really gets me anxious as well, so I try hard not to. I force myself to just do it and trust that it'll probably go well, and that's been the case for every meeting I've attended so far.

I'll just buy some charcoal, light it, and start cooking. Shouldn't be too hard, and it should be a fun first.


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

SpesVitea Simba wants to go too!! I won't flake this time lol where's Solo btw?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

how many people have signed up for this? sounds like it'll be a good sized group


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



simba said:


> SpesVitea Simba wants to go too!! I won't flake this time lol where's Solo btw?


Cool, glad you can make it. And it shouldn't be so cold this time there.

Solo's moved near Riverside and getting ready for school. Too bad we missed you during one of the recent gatherings with him the past couple months or so.

Sushi? hehe jk.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



Gumaro said:


> how many people have signed up for this? sounds like it'll be a good sized group


The guestlist so far composes:
*Gumaro
Eclectic
Vincebs
Qolselanu
Simba
SpesVitae*

Maybe:
*Ebolarama*

Anyone else wanna join?

Also, would anyone like to join me a little earlier Saturday to pick a spot, setup, get a grill going, possibly go out to buy some stuff? This is kinda overwhelming on my own to be honest, and it would be super cool to get some help. :yes


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

well i can help if you want me to :duel 
i will try to bring some kimbab(like california roll) or someother korean food 
so we ARE having BBQ right? im hungry :teeth


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I can come early.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> I can come early.


me too. i prefer to show up to things earlier than others. what time?


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Gumaro, what time do you usually wake up? and you said it'd take you about 4 hours to drive here, right?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Eclectic said:


> Gumaro, what time do you usually wake up? and you said it'd take you about 4 hours to drive here, right?


i wake up around 4-6AM and yea, it takes about 4 hours to get to LA/OC county

is this in whittier? i did a search on yellowpages.com and all it came up with was whittier narrows feeds and whittier narrows golf course. is this part at the golf course?

if anyone who hasnt expressed any interest in going because they have no ride, i dont mind picking you all up. i can fit up to four other people in my car


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll go out and buy some food and other stuff today and better gauge how early some of us may need to be there tomorrow.

Would anyone happen to have a canopy? lol I hope it doesn't become too hot/sunny tomorrow, but we'll try our best to pick a shadier region.

Gumaro, it's actually Whittier Narrows Legg Lake, east of Rosemead Blvd and in between the 60 and Durfee Ave. It's easiest to get into the free parking lot through Rosemead Blvd. I'll PM you my number just in case you get lost.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

i hope that'll do. i'll call you if i get lost :lol what time is this starting?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm in a bit of a difficult predicament, as some family has just been admitted into the hospital. I'm not sure if he'll have to stay for the night--hopefully not--but if so, I'll visit him before I head out to the park tomorrow. So for now, tentatively speaking, I'll say that I'll be at Whittier Narrows around 10-11am to start setting up. But I'll try my best to set a more definitive time later tonight, after I get back from the hospital. But I guess for now it would be safe to say that the rest of us can meet at the park around 12:00pm. Again, hopefully we can finalize our decisions a bit later.

So I guess I'll bring some chicken breasts to grill. I'll probably marinade them with some olive oil and grill seasonings later. I've already purchased the charcoal. I also picked up some watermelon and corn, and I've just finished making some lime tofu pie, which I dunno if I'll even bring that lol. We have some plates, cups, utensils and napkins. Oh, and just some plain water. Sorry if all of that doesn't sound too appealing so far lol. The rest of you can bring whatever you want, like soda, chips, breads, Chinese takeout, or other meats to grill, etc. Your call. Feel free to be daring and creative =) But no pressure. 

I also bought a new amateur badminton/volleyball net today. If you have extra badminton rackets, please bring them also. Don't forget the board games or whatever other fun stuff you have up your sleeve. =)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know what the hell to bring. Hmm, soda? I dunno. 

But, I'll probably be there early. 10ish or so.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

i could bring some meat but i dont know the area. someone would have to go with me to direct me to a grocery store


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

do you have volleyball? if not , i can buy one.
btw is there volleyball court there?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

I'll be bringing some sirloin steak

i'm not experienced with meats so hopefully someone can help us cook it


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

im planning on leaving around 5am so i'll be there around 9-10am. i dont want to haul food for four hours though, perishable or not. im planning on buying something once i get there but i dont know my way around the area. anyone want to go with me to the grocery store?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

You'll probably see 10 walmarts within a 10 mile radius of the Whittier Narrows. 

If not, I guess either me or Spes could help you find a place. Spes probably knows the area better though.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



Gumaro said:


> im planning on leaving around 5am so i'll be there around 9-10am. i dont want to haul food for four hours though, perishable or not. im planning on buying something once i get there but i dont know my way around the area. anyone want to go with me to the grocery store?


I'd go with you but I doubt I'd be available that early. Also, I'm thinking I probably should stick around Whittier Narrows since most will be looking for me there, and I need to set up and stuff.

How about you just worry about the food when you're around town, and then give me a call? We may have enough food by then.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



vincebs said:


> I'll be bringing some sirloin steak
> 
> i'm not experienced with meats so hopefully someone can help us cook it


Lol Vince I was just playing. But that's cool if you really want to. =P



simba said:


> do you have volleyball? if not , i can buy one.
> btw is there volleyball court there?


Apparently the set I bought already has a soft squishy "volleyball." I haven't opened it yet. You don't have to buy one, unless you want to. You can bring Maya if you like though.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll bring cards and also see if I can find those uno cards I used to have, I also have a chess set if anyone knows how to play. I just realized didn't mention I was coming ah well. I'll be there at around 12pm with cards. I guess I'll bring chips as that's all I have available to me right now. 

Sorry about your emergency spies.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I need to visit the hospital in the morning, so I'll try my best to be at Whittier Narrows by 11:00am, but hopefully sooner. I look forward to seeing you all. 


Oh! Can someone please bring some ice? A disposable cooler would be awesome to put it in, too. If not, it's cool. I can buy the ice later after we all arrive and settle.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Lostsoul said:


> I'll bring cards and also see if I can find those uno cards I used to have, I also have a chess set if anyone knows how to play. I just realized didn't mention I was coming ah well. I'll be there at around 12pm with cards. I guess I'll bring chips as that's all I have available to me right now.
> 
> Sorry about your emergency spies.


Hey glad you can make it, LostSoul. If everyone shows up, there should be 9 of us. I'll PM you my number as well.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

9 people thats great. i'll just buy some chips here and make it easier on myself. i dont want to get lost searching for a store there. oh and i know how to play chess so bring the board. im not much into sports though


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Make that 8. Oh and if someone has a cooler, please bring that.

I'm headed down there now. Sorry I'll be a little bit late of 11:00. It's been a really hectic morning.

Lindee, if you get bored studying for finals and need a break, feel free to drop by. 

Same goes out to the rest of you whom I've PMed. You all have my number. 

Joel, Coral, Deoxygenated and Solo: I really wish you could join us...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*yawn* I'm tired. I should have just cheated the entire time during bowling. Tch, my finger hurts, damn balls.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How did the other bowling games go?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

im glad i went, sorry i missed the bowling game. id go again if its a month from now. thats too long of a drive to do again. everyone was very friendly and easy to talk with. had a good badminton game with simba and a good chess game with lostsoul. all of us attempted to play volleyball with a huge volleyball until the wind blew it onto the lake.

thanks to spes for setting this up. hurry up with school so we can do this again

oh and my forearms and forehead are sunburned. just an addition to my farmers tan


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*

8 cool SASers indeed. It was a blast, and you were all super friendly. I'll try my best to get pictures up by tomorrow pending approval.



vincebs said:


> How did the other bowling games go?


Eclectic yet again clobbered us; he's ever the consummate hustler, that one. Anyway, thanks for joining us for the first game. =)



Gumaro said:


> thanks to spes for setting this up. hurry up with school so we can do this again
> oh and my forearms and forehead are sunburned. just an addition to my farmers tan


I'd love to attend another gathering. If I actually try to start it up, I'll probably suggest something more simple, less extravagant. More likely though, someone else will have to initiate things this time around hehe.

I'm still amazed you drove all that distance to join us. Was an honor indeed, and see you again in another gathering hopefully soon enough. Next time, bring some crock pot chicken.

When mum saw me she said I got super dark, so probably got sunburned, too.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

We would have never got that net up with Gumaro's muscles jamming the poles into the ground! Too bad he didn't take his shirt off. Our two SAS ladies probably would have jumped him. :lol

And of course, I'm totally up for another gathering.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



Gumaro said:


> im glad i went, sorry i missed the bowling game. id go again if its a month from now. thats too long of a drive to do again. everyone was very friendly and easy to talk with. had a good badminton game with simba and a good chess game with lostsoul. all of us attempted to play volleyball with a huge volleyball until the wind blew it onto the lake.


I liked when Lostsoul stopped running after the volleyball and took off his hat in a way that respectfully acknowledged the loss of our beloved and giant volleyball. It was like a salute. :lol


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

i really had fun too
it was really funny when 6 of you guys were watching that giant volleyball on the water . i wanted to take picture of that moment but Spes had the camera with him damn you. haha and i actually wanted to go bowling but i was really tired!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Lol woops sorry. Yeah wish you could have joined us for bowling. So check plus plus or what??


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



simba said:


> i really had fun too
> it was really funny when 6 of you guys were watching that giant volleyball on the water.


see if you brought maya, she could have fetch i for us


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

how about doing something for the 4th? i have to work the following day but i can either wake up very early and drive to work or just show up late.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

How about something simple? I know that at a local baseball field near me has a pretty cool firework show on the 4th. It's been a few years since I was there, but they have karoke (in front of thousands of people  ), food and probably some other stuff.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Ooh July 4 eh? You gonna spearhead this one this time Gumaro or Louis? lol. I'm already feeling super flustered with the coursework and stressors in general here at home. Please forgive the long delay for posting these pictures; I know some of you eagerly anticipate them. I'll try my best to have them up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> Ooh July 4 eh? You gonna spearhead this one this time Gumaro or Louis? lol. I'm already feeling super flustered with the coursework and stressors in general here at home. Please forgive the long delay for posting these pictures; I know some of you eagerly anticipate them. I'll try my best to have them up tonight or tomorrow.


hmm louis could do the honors  i attempted to set up three gatherings several years ago but was not successful. i dont have the charisma that you have to get it going. good luck at school


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Charisma?! lmao. you funny. And besides, you said yourself that you're SAS royalty, which, you definitely are. 
Good luck to you as well with the schooling.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

:lol i never said i was royalty. ive just been on this forum way too long.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> Ooh July 4 eh? You gonna spearhead this one this time Gumaro or Louis? lol. I'm already feeling super flustered with the coursework and stressors in general here at home. Please forgive the long delay for posting these pictures; I know some of you eagerly anticipate them. I'll try my best to have them up tonight or tomorrow.


Spearhead? *looks over his shoulder* Me? Uhh, I dunno about that. :fall

Hmm.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Now that I think about it, something on the 4th of July might not work because it's likely most of us will be with family right?

Maybe a museum?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

One phone call after the next: "Hey where are you guys?!" It was a miracle that all eight of us actually showed up! Anyway, I thought it was overall a fun and active day. We cooked, ate, schmoozed, threw a frisbee, rallied some badminton and volleyball, played chess, and in the end some of us went bowling. We even did that thing called "networking" and exchanged numbers all around. 

To everyone who came and helped to make the gathering a huge success: my sincerest gratitude. I miss you folks already.

Edit: Pictures Removed


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*



> The strong wind and blaring sun made the badminton rallies quite difficult.


outdoor badminton is the second worst idea the world has ever come up with...

the first one is chess. it's pointless. :b


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

That was fun, except for the gutterballs... As to something in the future, I'd like to go to magic mountain or knots berry farm. Magic mountain is more appealing though.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



barnabas said:


> > The strong wind and blaring sun made the badminton rallies quite difficult.
> 
> 
> outdoor badminton is the second worst idea the world has ever come up with...
> ...


Have a positive attitude there now. :hug


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> i expect to be treated like royalty :lol


well...close enough =p


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

That Tofu pie wasn't bad actually. But yeah, excellent variety of pics! Although I think Gumaro shoulda got rid of his shirt for tradition's sake. 

Damn, I REALLY AM NOT USED TO SMILING IN PICS. I made it a point to try to smile this time, but still. Ugh. Guess I gotta smile a bit more next time.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

Hey, I enjoyed the lime tofu pie also! Spesvitae might just be good enough to have his own show on the food network. :lol Just messing lol. That kimbab was mucho yummy also. And Louis, I'm still kind of mad that you beat me in chess. I was up two rooks I think, and you got me with the checkmate...damn :nw Good game. 



Lostsoul said:


> That was fun, except for the gutterballs... As to something in the future, I'd like to go to magic mountain or knots berry farm. Magic mountain is more appealing though.


I love rollercoasters! I'm game for magic mountain, but the heat and long lines are kind of unappealing. I'm already planning to go there when my cousin and brother comes to visit my family in two weeks, so I might just get a season ticket. I remember going on Free Fall eight times repeatedly cuz the line was so short and that was such a blast.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> Umm...apparently Solo instructed Ebolarama to take a picture of my butt during the minigolf meeting, but she defaulted; Simba serendipitously took over here I guess. So here you are, Solo =P...


You kind of do have a nice bum. But I recall Gumaro was drooling over your legs lol :b 


Qolselanu said:


> Now that I think about it, something on the 4th of July might not work because it's likely most of us will be with family right?
> 
> Maybe a museum?


Does anyone know if that famous wax museum is located here in Cali?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

The Movieland Wax Museum in Buena Park, CA was closed down years ago.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd love to go to a theme park or wax museum! From past experience, I'm very prone to vomiting after roller coasters though lol. Too bad the wax museum shut down, too.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

So how about Knott's? Countless rides and fun. 

Although I would like a day when it isn't busy to avoid us standing in a long line awkwardly shuffling our feet.


----------



## EMACHINES (Mar 27, 2007)

Wax Museum?Theres one in Hollywood. But it's really really crappy. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*



SpesVitae said:


> whoa. simba has a bad case of jaundice
> 
> 
> SpesVitae said:
> ...


that sucks. i was there in 03 i think. it was a good wax museum. the horror film part was kind of creepy


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

How about we go to a museum or art gallery or the Griffiths observatory? Is there anyone into that sort of thing among us?

I like the wax museum idea. Not so keen on Magic Mountain or anything involving roller coasters  I'm very vomit-prone


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

wow i really take great pictures especially Spes's butt shot and Gumaro's god knows wat he was doing shot haha


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I would be game for almost anything. The truth is that my main interest is actually just connecting and making some good friends. 

I've been to many art and natural history museums (including the one across from USC, Vince, which was a little over a month ago). I've been to the Griffith Observatory only once but would be interested in checking it out again. I would prefer group activities that would most encourage us to engage one another though, but I suppose just to have company to share some fun times with would be good, too.

I don't have the stomach for roller coasters either, but I can be easily coerced by the right company lol. So I wouldn't mind amusement parks either.

Or how about hiking? There have been numerous threads suggesting a good hike.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I would love to hike. 

off topic - I'm ONLY halfway through the 24 series I won at golfland. HOLY SHIZ. 4PM-6PM has been so exciting I'm actually quite shakey and tense right now. Yeow.


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> I would love to hike.
> 
> off topic - I'm ONLY halfway through the 24 series I won at golfland. HOLY SHIZ. 4PM-6PM has been so exciting I'm actually quite shakey and tense right now. Yeow.


you won 24 series???!!! i love jack bauer lol can i borrow it after you finish watching?! i'm watching the weekend 24 now starts at 12:30 at night.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

simba said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to hike.
> ...






It was my very good reactions + $15 vs that stupid thing at golfland. Eventually I won! It's season 4. If you seriously want to see it afterwards, I'll let you borrow it for a while.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I wonder if that stupid game is actually rigged. I managed to stack the blocks up to the last level about half the time. The last level felt a bit fishy because the block felt "slippery" and I would overshoot my target block. Or maybe it's just because that last block moves so freaking fast.

Edit: Addicting game though. Stupid game.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

The trick with amusement parks is to go during the week and never a weekend. I prefer magic mountain but knots berry farm would be a better choice probably as it has a greater variety of rides. I think it would be a lot of fun myself, I'll start a new thread on it if anyone is really interested. Disneyland is out of the question in my mind because the cost is so high!

I'd like to go to the Getty museum (it's free) but only a few expressed any interest in museums.


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

I wish I could have gone to Whittier Narrows and meet you guys, but my anxiety is really bad. What did you guys talk about? It looked like you guys had lots of fun from the pictures.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



Iric said:


> I wish I could have gone to Whittier Narrows and meet you guys, but my anxiety is really bad. What did you guys talk about? It looked like you guys had lots of fun from the pictures.


Hi Evan,

I wish you could have joined us! Conversation, at least for me, meandered from discussion about food to games to personal SA experiences to school to weight loss to Simba's name, etc. etc. One time we sat together for lunch, and I don't remember what exactly we talked about as a group then, but more often there were two or three smaller groups that would come and go and chat about whatever we would chat about. Sometimes it was a little awkward, sure, but most of the time it felt fluid and natural. Everyone was really friendly and understanding, and we all had a blast.

Anxiety for many of us, including myself, is always somewhat pretty high at first. But then slowly you kinda forget about it cus you're having fun. And then later it dawns on you that, in hindsight, several times you forgot your nerves because you were actually enjoying yourself and your focus was external.

Biologically, nervousness and excitement result from the same chemicals in your body, and I think from psychology class a couple years ago, I learned that what we feel because of those chemicals (either nervousness or excitement) depends solely upon our perception. I've come to realize that in time after participating more and more in these gatherings that the nerves slowly get replaced by the excitement, and it becomes somewhat of a natural high. :boogie

I hope you can join the next gathering, Evan, whenever that may be.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



SpesVitae said:


> Iric said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could have gone to Whittier Narrows and meet you guys, but my anxiety is really bad. What did you guys talk about? It looked like you guys had lots of fun from the pictures.
> ...


Interesting thought about the chemicals that cause nervousness and excitment. That actually adds a bit of depth to when we last talked. Those chemicals were probably flooding my system, and the fastest (and hardest) way to dump them was, yeah...


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

I made this website for all of us in CALIFORNIA
and I will also go inquire at the Wellness Center here in Long Beach to see if they could give us a space for a support group.
The website has a working FORUM to communicate.
http://shyness.salvadorb.com


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

also check out the groups on MySpace by keyboarding Social Anxiety

join my new group
http://groups.myspace.com/sadcalifornia


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

hahah thats awesome you guys all met up! Good for you  Looked like a good time!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

Question tho! Do you guys get all med'd up before these things? Or do most of you have your SA in control and just go with the flow? None of you look shy/embarrassed or anything in these pics! Unless you all have met up before or something and know eachother already?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

i wasnt on any anti anxiety meds then. this was my first time meeting everyone but they were all so friendly that it was easy to talk to them. plus yea my SA isnt as bad as it used to be


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

I'm getting off my Anti-anxiety medication (Prozac) this coming week.
I'm pretty sure I won't need it and will be OK, since I have changed so much.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

only a couple shots of vodka. lol jk. no meds here. and yeah everyone was really friendly. i also think the tofu pie had a calming effect on all who tried it =p


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

HMM.. looking back at the pics again who is missing in ? or maybe my math is just off, or were a few people camera shy?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

well someone had to take the pics....


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

LOL wise guy over here ladies and gents!

I know that G! i thought i read like 9 people showed up tho ?!? maybe i was wrong, maybe 9 were supposed to show up, or maybe i read that in the exact same thread on here where it was all being planned.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

8 people. perfect for the valley ball game we attempted to play


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

But yea thats what i was asking! In any given pic there is only like 4 people pictured. So the other 4 were all taking the pictures?

LOL oh wait i just noticed somebody witth he smiley face over her her head!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides, Bow*

Oh man, that looked fun! When's the next gathering??! =D


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: re: LA Area Whittier Narrows: BBQ/Potluck, Games, Rides,*



sean88 said:


> Oh man, that looked fun! When's the next gathering??! =D


 :agree :ditto


----------



## sellingdreams (Apr 16, 2005)

Just wondering if any of you guys are planning another get together? I'm heading out to LA in a couple weeks for graduate school and am already not looking forward to the loneliness at the beginning.


----------



## trekster (Jul 16, 2007)

We should do another meet!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Let's! Anyone got ideas for another meetup?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I've started a new thread if some of you guys are interested in doing another meetup. I really hope we can get something going. 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 21&t=69142


----------

